# steam create account:freeze



## Grey. (Oct 16, 2007)

i´ve bought counter strike, installed steam and then counter-strike, now i tried to create an account but after i typed account name and password and pressed next it freezes, i tried steam support, no dice (they suck ) please help me i was so looking forward to playing at home even bougt a death adder (exellent gaming mouse)and all


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

How long did you wait for it after it froze? It might just take a long time for it to go through, Steam gets overloaded sometimes and seems very slow.


----------



## NaMBoI (Jun 3, 2007)

aren't you suppose to create the account then by cs?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Try uninstall steam, uninstall counter strike, then install counter strike first, then install steam.


----------



## Grey. (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the respons I´ve tried waiting for as long as 30 min. but I´ve not tried installing it the othe wai around ,but i thought i vas automaticly steam first....but lets see


----------



## Grey. (Oct 16, 2007)

I´tried either i install steam first or i dont install cs at all, i also tried disabling my antivirus and firewall........nothing! help me?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

did u allow steam to update b4 installing cs source?


----------



## Grey. (Oct 16, 2007)

yes


----------



## Grey. (Oct 16, 2007)

......i´m old scool(1,6)


----------



## NaMBoI (Jun 3, 2007)

i don't really get your problem.... so u bought cs be4 u make an account?


----------



## Grey. (Oct 16, 2007)

untill now I´ve only played at internet café´s, and if i don´t figure this out it seem that i´ll be constrictet too that for some time yet......


----------



## NaMBoI (Jun 3, 2007)

i see u didnt buy cs from steam but the box?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

wot happened is stem was installed and the updated, the cs source was installed ???


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

wot happened is stem was installed and the updated, the cs source was installed ???


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

the best way to do it is to put the cs source disk in and let steam install from the disk


----------



## Grey. (Oct 16, 2007)

i tried both installing everything from the disk and downloading steam, it´s the same problem either way, when i´m done installing i´t upgades and then i get to the create account problem.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

man..well the only thing i can suggest is looking on the steampowered forums...


----------



## Grey. (Oct 16, 2007)

ok thanks anyway


----------

